# Vegetation Games



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

The little broccoli said "Look at me! I look like a tree!"
The little walnut said, "Look at me! I look like a brain!"
The tall mushroom said, "I hate this game..."


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

dmspen said:


> The little broccoli said "Look at me! I look like a tree!"
> The little walnut said, "Look at me! I look like a brain!"
> The tall mushroom said, "I hate this game..."


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Well done.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

AttiTech said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Well done.


+1


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor (Nov 3, 2006)

now THAT'S comedy


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

DishTSR3Mentor said:


> now THAT'S comedy


Not really


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

DishTSR3Mentor said:


> now THAT'S comedy


I suppose it's funnier than the hippo joke -- which had to be explained -- but I agree with Nick.


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor (Nov 3, 2006)

Well at least I laughed. Jack Wagons.


----------

